# PvP Gilde auf Arygos Horde sucht



## bhalion (8. Mai 2008)

Wir die PvP Gilde I dont heal U beheimatet auf dem Server Arygos sucht Nachwuchs für unser 3 5v5 Arena Team.
Wir bestehen seit ca 1,5 Jahren und sind seit Tag 1 auf Arygos, damit sind wir die älteste und erfolgreichste PvP Gilde auf diesem Server.
Durch einige Abgänge in Saison 3 haben wir zur Zeit einen relativ großen Spielermangel und suchen deshalb dringend Verstärkung.

Genauere Informationen findet ihr auf idonthealu.teamxtream.de


----------



## bhalion (10. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## YesButNoButYes (11. Mai 2008)

Da könnt ihr euch ruhig bewerben, Leute. Idhu ist eine der besten/beliebtesten/berühmtesten Gilden auf 
Hordeseite.

/target Idhu
/verbeugen
/verabschieden


----------



## bhalion (12. Mai 2008)

YesButNoButYes schrieb:


> Da könnt ihr euch ruhig bewerben, Leute. Idhu ist eine der besten/beliebtesten/berühmtesten Gilden auf
> Hordeseite.
> 
> /target Idhu
> ...




danke , kenne ich dich?^^


----------



## vell (13. Mai 2008)

beste? wenn's um pvp geht sicher!
beliebteste? neee^^
berühmteste? jo

cya


----------



## bhalion (13. Mai 2008)

bhalion schrieb:


> danke , kenne ich dich?^^




fame ist fame ob negativ oder positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Mai 2008)

push, i dont heal u all   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

